
US student dies a week after North Korea release - ajonit
https://www.ft.com/content/ddfd6186-5535-11e7-80b6-9bfa4c1f83d2?mhq5j=e1
======
ajonit
I have been following Otto's news since the time he was detained in North
Korea. This was the first news I saw this morning in India, really pained and
sad to see his fate.

